# Need help fast



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

Hiya i woke up this morning and my male rabbit who lives on our settee has pooed allover and i mean this is loads of really bad diarrhea and it was really runny it was like dog diarhea you wouldn't of thought it had come from a rabbit. I gave him fresh food and water and he hasn't touched them which is worrying me because you dehydrate when youve got diarhea, i just picked him up there to move him near his water and he pooed again allover im really concerned. Does anyone know what this could be?
Any advice would be grateful.
Thanks.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

No idea what it could be, but i'd be taking him straight to the vets.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely vets! Small animals can go downhill so quickly, so it's an emergency.


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

im taking him to the vets at 5 because my bf is out and the pdsa is in his name and i cnt get a lift or anything so ill have to go then


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Please let us know what happens


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

The vets wont see us so they told us to buy something called rabbit rescue at pets at home so i went there and they said they dont have anything like that or for rabbit diarrhea and that i should take him to the vets but the vets wont see him :|


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Why won't the vets see you? Didn't you book an appointment? Are there no other vets close by? I don't think this is something you can treat at home, and I would be very surprised if the vets suggested this.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Unless you take him to the vets then be prepared to say goodbye to him.

Diarrhoea on that scale is very serious in rabbits and rodent's, they also need to be eating at regular intervals or else his digestive system will pack in.

Diarrhoea and no appetite is considered an emergency when it comes to rabbits.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

x Sarah x said:


> Diarrhoea and no appetite is considered an emergency when it comes to rabbits.


That's what I thought, which is why I can't believe a vet would say treat it at home. I honestly don't know of any vets who would cancel (if that is what has happend) an appointment when an animal is so obviously ill.


----------



## kim davies (Dec 9, 2010)

this rabbit needs to see a vet as rabbits can go down hill fast.for great advice visit rabbits united.someone on there will help


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i have rang up the pdsa twice and the first time they told me to go buy something from pets at home so i went there and it turned out they had never heard of it and 2 different members of staff told me to go to the vets, so i rang them up again and they told me to change its food so we tried giving it new rabbit food it will not accept it and will not drink its water, so i have rang up again and here adament they sell this diarrhea stuff at pets at home, i have asked to be seen and they will not see me im so f*cking annoyed.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Then take your rabbit elsewhere, you need to be more proactive or else (not trying to be unkind) your rabbit is likely to die.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i simply cant afford it thats why i need to go to the pdsa its not about being cruel i am in debt as it is. I rang them back and they said i need to go and get some liuid food or its going to die so im going to pets at home now to buy some, any ideas on what else i should buy?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I don't think there is anything you can buy it needs medical treatment I doubt different food would solve anything, is there really no way you can afford the vets? I understand times can be hard but it's not fair to let an animal suffer.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

even if i could the only emergency vets open now are the ones the wont see me and its hard to get to other vets as i dont drive.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

What about when your partner gets home? Could you not book an appointment so you could go as soon as he gets home?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

this is her partner lol well im using his account were both here and neither of us drive so theres no way to go to any other vets, were going to try him on the liquid food and if that doesnt work then im going to have to ring up theres nothing else i can do i really wish i could ive been in tears because i dont like to see my animals in pain.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Oh sorry I did wonder why the account had changed names, but didn't want to ask. You can try the liquid food but unfortunately I don't think it will do any good. Is there no way to get to a vets by using public transport? or could you not ask a friend to drive you/


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i honestly dont know were any other emergenct vets are open in my area, plus im babysitting and i cant be dragging a little child about when its starting to get late and no i would of asked my mam but shes going out ive already had to get a life to pets at home which did me know good.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I don't know what else to suggest, could you not book an appointment now for tomorrow morning if they are open on a sunday?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

yes im going to do that anyway and go to the vet near me. But for now just gunna try with the food, he has actually just had a little bit to drink, not much but at lease its summit hes still not eating though.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

In our area if it is an emergency the PDSA will see the animal if you tell them you can't afford a regular vet. Failing that take it to a regular vet and when you'r ein there tell them you can't afford to pay, they wll then contact the PDSA for you, they will give you a letter to take with you and the PDSA will 'have to' treat the animal.
They are not allowed to leave it to die that would be cruelty.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought changing its diet would be a good idea...that alone can cause diarrhoea in rabbits.

This PDSA sound a bit rubbish to me, i'd be shocked if they'd given me the advice they've given you so far!


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ive already got the maximum amount of animals on the pdsa i have took one off as i dont have it anymore but it takes 6 month before i can put my male rabbit on and its only been 3 month. again they told me to go to pets at home to get this special food and they told me they didnt sell it so the docs have had me runing around twice for things that do not exist. I honestly cant afford to take him private, thats the only way they said theyd see me, i cant even borrow money off anyone because im seriously hundreds of pounds in debt and i dont get paid till tuesday even then i wouldnt have any money im waiting for my tribunal atm so i only get £79 a week and thats for me and my partner to pay rent gas electric and food, so dont make it out like im being cruel because its phtsically imposible for me to pay. I did however buy it some vitamin drops to put in his water, hes been drinking tiny amounts so hopefully he will be fine.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

No one ever said you were cruel. However and i'm not being mean here but vitimin drops are not going to magically make him better he really needs medical help. Your family circumstances don't sound great at the minute, but that's no reason to let an animal suffer. (sorry for being so blunt and harsh)


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Kovu07 said:


> No one ever said you were cruel. However and i'm not being mean here but vitimin drops are not going to magically make him better he really needs medical help. Your family circumstances don't sound great at the minute, but that's no reason to let an animal suffer. (sorry for being so blunt and harsh)


What do you suggest then?
With no money? I seriously dont know what to do its killing me because i dont want him to be ill.
can you get it on credit do you know?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I'm not sure, perhaps you could phone up and ask, they don't like to see animals suffer but understandably they need to make sure people have a way of paying for treatment at some point in the near future.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

norfendz said:


> What do you suggest then?
> With no money? I seriously dont know what to do its killing me because i dont want him to be ill.
> can you get it on credit do you know?


 

Our vets let people pay later as they would prefer that the animal isnt allowed to suffer so give your nearest one a ring and explain it to them.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

put bluntly: you need the vets now or you are very very likely to loose the rabbit due to dehydration, not a nice or particularly quick way to go. it can be treated, but not with an over the counter medication. there are a few home based treatments around for preventing dehydration, but to be quite honest iv never heard of a rabbit with such severe diarrhea as yours seems to have, so they may do more harm that good.

as shell said, many vets offer a payment plan. as long as your able to pay eventually the vast majority will not let an animal suffer.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> put bluntly: you need the vets now or you are very very likely to loose the rabbit due to dehydration, not a nice or particularly quick way to go. it can be treated, but not with an over the counter medication. there are a few home based treatments around for preventing dehydration, but to be quite honest iv never heard of a rabbit with such severe diarrhea as yours seems to have, so they may do more harm that good.
> 
> as shell said, many vets offer a payment plan. as long as your able to pay eventually the vast majority will not let an animal suffer.


Exactly.

Isn't plain cooked rice one of those home treatments?
Also bramble leaves are supposed to be good for runny poos.
and just make sure he has lots of hay in mean time and water, maybe even give him a bowl of water as its easier to drink than from a bottle.

But i would keep trying for a vet, they will sort a payment plan for you.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

So ill be able to get a payment plan on emergency vets? because its getting late now. If i can get a payment plan i will take him tonight. if not i really dont know what i can do.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

No idea if your local vets will let you, you'd have to call.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Im going to ring them in a minute anyway and ask. Ill be annoyed if they dont do it like because its not fair to let the animal suffer.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the stuff they wanted you to get from pets at home is a probiotic powder to add to water and maybe syringe down him.

this stuff
ProC Probiotic 100gm by Vetark | Pets at Home

you need to wash the poo off him and get some fluids down him, if you cant afford the probiotics, go tothe chemist and get some rehydration stuff for peope, dioralyte or simmilar.

also you need to keep himeating small amounts,
idealy hay, or maybe if he will nibble arrowroot biscuit, bramble leaves or shepherds purse.

failing that, soak a bit of his food in the probiotic water and syringe small amounts down him.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I hope they do, but they wouldn't be letting the animal suffer as they are not obliged to accept a payment plan.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

any idea why he`s got the squits?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Good question, has he eaten anythign different in the last few days, or been looking off colour. Or did it just come on suddenly this morning?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> the stuff they wanted you to get from pets at home is a probiotic powder to add to water and maybe syringe down him.
> 
> this stuff
> ProC Probiotic 100gm by Vetark | Pets at Home
> ...


I seen that when i was there, that was not what they told me to get i don't know what there were expecting me to find "rabbit recover" Then it was "Liquid food" that is there excact words. He will not eat ive left him on loads of hay and put some drops in his water. Im going to try and sort something out anyway tonight because ill feel awful if he dies.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its the dehydration thats the danger, not sure what a vet will do other than pump him full of fluid and probiotics.

is he passing any mucus at all? or isit just liquid poo thats really smelly

re the probiotic - did you not readthe label and click what it was for?


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

So are you saying it will be 3 months before you can add this rabbit to PDSA to get treatment ?
Is that why they wont treat him as you have to many animals already on PDSA's books ? 
If thats the case and you cant afford treatment then Im gonna be blunt and say contact a rescue or similar like today and explain the situation and sign the rabbit over to them so the poor thing can get the treatment it need before it die.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know why he got them, he was fine last night drinking all night ( i could hear him ) then when my partner came downstairs this morning he shouted me and i'd never seen anything like it. It looks like its just come on, we havn't changed his food he hasn't had anyveg or food in a week so i know it cant be that i honestly do no know whats caused it.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i think maybe they were trying to get you to buy the probiotics and a powder food that you mix up and syringe feed.

its made by science selective and its `recovery diet` for ill beasties and ones out of surgery.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

In which case that would worry me more, as I would have expected a rabbit to be a bit run down for a few days before it got to this stage.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Shadowz said:


> So are you saying it will be 3 months before you can add this rabbit to PDSA to get treatment ?
> Is that why they wont treat him as you have to many animals already on PDSA's books ?
> If thats the case and you cant afford treatment then Im gonna be blunt and say contact a rescue or similar like today and explain the situation and sign the rabbit over to them so the poor thing can get the treatment it need before it die.


Although this is harsh I do have to agree to some extent, it's not the best idea to get an animal if you can't pay for unexpected vet bills.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nah, bunnies are good at pulling tricks like this.

dehydration is a killer, you need to get something down him asap to try and balance his guts back into balance.

only other option is live natural yogurt if you wont got and buy the propper stuff

the pdsa will treat the rabbit as its a emergency.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

i rang the vets and they said if i can get £120 upfront they will do a payment plan after that so im going on wonga.com and trying to get the money from there so hopefully ill be able to do it myself without going into the option of putting him into a shelter.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Any idea how long it will take? As the sooner he can get to the vets the better. I hope it all works out and he gets better soon.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d get your o/h to phone the pdsa again and push that its an emergency.

if he was `drinking all night`as you said, he`s been ill for longer than you think.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`d get your oh to phone the pdsa again and push that its an emergency.


It's already been explained that they have 5 animals on the pdsa thing and it will take another 3 months to get the rabbit on, so the pdsa are entitled to say no to treating the rabbit, as they already have done. I assume if it had been one of the 5 of the pdsa thing they would be treated.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`d get your o/h to phone the pdsa again and push that its an emergency.
> 
> if he was `drinking all night`as you said, he`s been ill for longer than you think.


It wont make a difference weve rang about 10 times same answer they will only see him to put him down. i cant even get the money because we need 2 forms of id and ive lost my id and neither of us have 2. Im at the end of my teather now i dont see why the hell they wont just see us if we have the money.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

This is ridiculous. You have 17 animals (many of them with expensive upkeep - reptiles), and yet can't afford to take a single one of them to the vets ? I don't want to be nasty but I honestly think it's kinder to let the animal go to a rescue. Rabbits are not attached to you, so it would be the absolute least selfish thing to do.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Kovu07 said:


> It's already been explained that they have 5 animals on the pdsa thing and it will take another 3 months to get the rabbit on, so the pdsa are entitled to say no to treating the rabbit, as they already have done. I assume if it had been one of the 5 of the pdsa thing they would be treated.


I have 3 on one of which i no longer have so i took him off 3 months ago but still have to wait 3 month before i can register thumper.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

norfendz said:


> It wont make a difference weve rang about 10 times same answer they will only see him to put him down. i cant even get the money because we need 2 forms of id and ive lost my id and neither of us have 2. Im at the end of my teather now i dont see why the hell they wont just see us if we have the money.


I didn't think you had the money?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Magpie said:


> This is ridiculous. You have 17 animals (many of them with expensive upkeep - reptiles), and yet can't afford to take a single one of them to the vets ? I don't want to be nasty but I honestly think it's kinder to let the animal go to a rescue. Rabbits are not attached to you, so it would be the absolute least selfish thing to do.


I also agree, and I feel like you've made a lot of excuses on this thread. You're babysitting, you can't find anyone to take you to the vet, you don't have 2 forms of i.d. Perhaps you should downsize and have just one or 2 animals instead?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Magpie said:


> This is ridiculous. You have 17 animals (many of them with expensive upkeep - reptiles), and yet can't afford to take a single one of them to the vets ? I don't want to be nasty but I honestly think it's kinder to let the animal go to a rescue. Rabbits are not attached to you, so it would be the absolute least selfish thing to do.


The animals are my fiancees i dont pay the bills for them i only pay for the rabbits, the mouse should not be on there because she died, i didnt know my rabbit was going to be ill did i? or i would of borrowed the money as soon as he started showing signs or i would of taken him to a normal vets its just that its late now and its bank holiday so its not as easy to get in. Also my "furry" animals are on the pdsa just this one isnt yet even though technically i should only have 2 on my female rabbit & my bird. Yes rabbit are attached dont tell me that my rabbit would not feel upset if it got seperated from me. I am the only one it licks and is not scared to have it on my knee anyone else he gets scared. I dont care what you say my rabbit loves me.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Kovu07 said:


> I didn't think you had the money?


I said i was going on wonga.com?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i have been reluctant to get involved on this thread as i know little about rabbits but i do want to say that sometimes people find themselves in situations they didn't wish/think they would be in...
maybe when they got all the pets they were financially better off? 
i don't know... but blasting them at this time isn't really helping...
lets deal with the bunny first then they can think about whether having all these pets is a good idea...
Only THEY can make that decision, and SHOULD do it with the animals best interests in mind...


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Kovu07 said:


> I also agree, and I feel like you've made a lot of excuses on this thread. You're babysitting, you can't find anyone to take you to the vet, you don't have 2 forms of i.d. Perhaps you should downsize and have just one or 2 animals instead?


Also i AM babysitting my 9 year old cousin.
I do NOT have anyone to take me hours away to another vet.
I do NOT have 2 forms of I.d full stop i had my provisional driving liscense which i lost down my grandmas caravan and i do no have a passport.
There not excuses they are FACTS.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

norfendz said:


> The animals are my fiancees i dont pay the bills for them i only pay for the rabbits, the mouse should not be on there because she died, i didnt know my rabbit was going to be ill did i? or i would of borrowed the money as soon as he started showing signs or i would of taken him to a normal vets its just that its late now and its bank holiday so its not as easy to get in. Also my "furry" animals are on the pdsa just this one isnt yet even though technically i should only have 2 on my female rabbit & my bird. Yes rabbit are attached dont tell me that my rabbit would not feel upset if it got seperated from me. I am the only one it licks and is not scared to have it on my knee anyone else he gets scared. I dont care what you say my rabbit loves me.


But you're fiance can't afford them either, so it's still not fair on the animals. Also no one knows if their animal is going to get ill, but many people understand this may happen and therefore make sure they can afford to pay if anything does happen before they get the pet. Finally you're rabbit may lick you and appear to be attached to you, but this is probably because you feed it and the likelyhood is that it would act this way with anyone who cared for it.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> i have been reluctant to get involved on this thread as i know little about rabbits but i do want to say that sometimes people find themselves in situations they didn't wish/think they would be in...
> maybe when they got all the pets they were financially better off?
> i don't know... but blasting them at this time isn't really helping...
> lets deal with the bunny first then they can think about whether having all these pets is a good idea...
> Only THEY can make that decision, and SHOULD do it with the animals best interests in mind...


I was finacially capable of having thses animals a few month ago like i said im waiting for my tribunal because im on the sick and at this time they can only offer me low income support until i get my money sorted then i will be fine.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

norfendz said:


> I said i was going on wonga.com?


my appologies I thought you meant you had the money now, rather than you will have the money. I've never used wonga so I perhaps wrongly assumed it could take a few day to get the money.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

also, to be fair until 2 weeks ago i had no forms of ID...
well none that large companies etc would recognise...
i don't drive and had no passport...
we had to use our tax credits form instead.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Rach1 said:


> also, to be fair until 2 weeks ago i had no forms of ID...
> well none that large companies etc would recognise...
> i don't drive and had no passport...
> we had to use our tax credits form instead.


I wouldn't have thought the pdsa would be so strict on forms of id, so perhaps things like tax credit forms would be acceptable ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the bickering is pointless and not helping the rabbit.

the advice i gave you is good advice, and to be brutally honest its exactly what the vet will most likely do, otherwise theres a good chance you will loose him 

imho you should get to the supermarket and try:-

probiotcs or live yougurt
rehydration fluids ( couple of quid from the chemist/asda )
syringe feeding him.

around here you`d find out of hours vets not amused at being called up for `just a rabbit` maybe yours are the same?

other option is, have your localpets at home got a vets? they are usually open sundays at normal consult prices.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Piggly is offering some good sound advice here...

i agree (see posts above) that blasting isn't gonna help!

the poor bunny needs something...and right now this seems the best course of action...


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

This is an awful situation for the rabbit. You posted just after 10 am that you had found him unwell - that is now nearly 12 hours ago!

Which vet did you take your Gecko to - couldn't they have seen the rabbit earlier today?

As for id - you say you pay rent and bills etc - surely then you must have an electricity, gas, water, council tax bill, bank statement etc in one of your names?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Stephen P said:


> This is an awful situation for the rabbit. You posted just after 10 am that you had found him unwell - that is now nearly 12 hours ago!
> 
> Which vet did you take your Gecko to - couldn't they have seen the rabbit earlier today?
> 
> As for id - you say you pay rent and bills etc - surely then you must have an electricity, gas, water, council tax bill, bank statement etc in one of your names?


I was just thinking about how long it has been, 12 hours is such a long time he's been suffering all day.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

if you cant get him to the vet (leaving aside that point for now) then your going to have to self treat. get to the supermarket and get some probiotic yogurt, rehydration fluid and a syringe. cant see that lot costing more than any more than £10. the rabbit will already be suffering from some of the effects of dehydration if he's not had food or water since this morning. rabbits can and do get to the point of no return quite quickly and if you dont do something now theres a strong chance he wont be alive in the moring.

as i see it you have the following options:
get him to a vets
self treat with the methods you've been told
sign him over to a rescue that will treat him

you cannot just leave it and hope for the best, you say you'l feel awful if the rabbit dies but your rabbit is suffering now, and in that situation you have to try whatever it takes. the rabbit is depending on you, it cant treat itself.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> if you cant get him to the vet (leaving aside that point for now) then your going to have to self treat. get to the supermarket and get some probiotic yogurt, rehydration fluid and a syringe. cant see that lot costing more than any more than £10. the rabbit will already be suffering from some of the effects of dehydration if he's not had food or water since this morning. rabbits can and do get to the point of no return quite quickly and if you dont do something now theres a strong chance he wont be alive in the moring.
> 
> as i see it you have the following options:
> get him to a vets
> ...


Great post, i'm not sure there is anything else to suggest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Make some rehydration fluid if you cant get out to buy some.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

out of interest shell can this be used on other animals too?


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> if you cant get him to the vet (leaving aside that point for now) then your going to have to self treat. get to the supermarket and get some probiotic yogurt, rehydration fluid and a syringe. cant see that lot costing more than any more than £10. the rabbit will already be suffering from some of the effects of dehydration if he's not had food or water since this morning. rabbits can and do get to the point of no return quite quickly and if you dont do something now theres a strong chance he wont be alive in the moring.
> 
> as i see it you have the following options:
> get him to a vets
> ...


Right i cant get to the vets tonight i really cant.
So i have went to my local shop and they didnt have no probiotic yoghurt but they had live yoghurt so i bought some of that and obvs they didnt have any rehydration fluid, i couldnt of went anywhere else because like ive said im babysitting and i dont have a car and i cant drag her out of her pjs to take her to a supermarket which is at least 30 mins walk from mine. And i unfortunatly dont live that close to my parents so i cant ring them at a drop of a hat to take me places.
I have some vitamin drops for his water and live yoghurt and a syringe should i put the water & drops & youghurt in this and then force feed him?
I am taking him to the vets tommoro early because i can get a lift 30mins away in the morning.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Make some rehydration fluid if you cant get out to buy some.
> image


Oh im sorry i didnt see this i will try this now can i mix this with the live yoghurt?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i think maybe it would be best to make up the rehydration fluid as suggested above and try and get some of that in him to begin with...
clear fluids are best in case like this.


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

You're being given some excellent advice here. I suggest you use it.

I would suggest syringe feeding the rabbit with rehydration fluids and probiotics/live yoghurt AT LEAST every one to one and a half hours through the night.

Also - and please, people, correct me if I'm wrong - would it be a good idea to mix some rabbit food pellets into a thin slurry with some warm water and syringe feed some of that too, to keep the gut active? I know that rabbits are in trouble if their digestive system is allowed to grind to a halt.

Good luck to the OP.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> i think maybe it would be best to make up the rehydration fluid as suggested above and try and get some of that in him to begin with...
> clear fluids are best in case like this.


Yeah i didnt see that, are you sure your ment to put salt in also are they teaspoons or tablespoons? i will make this now


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

teaspoons if my memorys correct.

make some of shell`s recipe up and get some down him, little and often through the night.
and put a bowl down for him too, rabbits that are under the weather are usually too tired to use a bottle.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

salt is good when you are dehydrated...
your body looses salt when you dehydrate and you need to replace it...


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i would say teaspoons...


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

how is the rabbit in itself? you have to be extreamly carefull syringe feeding anything incase the fluid goes down the windpipe. if its still alert then syringe feeding will be easier, however if it isnt then i cant stress enough how carefull you need to be.

give the rehydration fluid alone a go first, see if it has any effect.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i'm not sure if this is right but..
try putting the syringe in the side of the mouth... and only feed a little at a time as his gut will have been redundant all day!
someone on a site i looked at also suggested a clean eye dropper as a syringe once you get onto more solid food types... as it stops blockages...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

syringe in the side of the mouth and go slowly on the plunger - rabbits cant vomit, so you need to be careful


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

*I Looked this up for you...it may help..*



*Syringe Feeding*


Make up formula.
Draw up the formula into a large syringe and use this to load 1 mL syringes from the back by removing the plungers;
Have several small syringes ready.
For a rabbit which tolerates syringe feeding well, larger syringes can be used.

Restrain the animal in a suitable manner; for fractious animals, a towel can be used to wrap the rabbit in a "burrito fashion". (B601.2.w2, B602.14.w14, J213.9.w1)
Keep one forearm securely either side of the wrapped rabbit, and have the rabbit's rump up against your body. (J529.37.w1)
Keep the rabbit securely contained, but not under excessive restraint; some rabbits will struggle more if they feel too confined. (J529.37.w1)
Gently introduce the syringe into the mouth behind the incisor teeth (i.e. in the diasterma between the incisors and the cheek teeth) directing the nozzle towards the back of the mouth. (B601.2.w2, B615.6.w6, J529.37.w1)
The rabbit will start to "gum" the syringe once it is in the mouth. (J529.37.w1)
Turn the syringe a little so it is more in line with the tongue. (J529.37.w1)
Push the syringe into the mouth a little way - to the 0.2-0.3 mL mark for small rabbits, 0.4 mL mark for larger rabbits (1 mL syringe). (J529.37.w1)
Keep the rabbit's head parallel with the ground to reduce the risk of the rabbit aspirating the liquid into the respiratory tract (this is more likely to occur if the rabbit's head is elevated) (B601.2.w2, B615.6.w6)
Initially push the plunger to deliver a small amount (about 0.2 mL) of food into the mouth; if the rabbit chews and swallows, give more. (J529.37.w1)
Only administer small amounts of liquid at a time (0.5 to 3 mL depending on the size of the rabbit; 3 mL may be used in a rabbit that is 4 kg or larger) and then wait until the animal swallows before administering any more. (B601.2.w2, B615.6.w6)
Keep assessing the rabbit's chewing and respiratory rate/effort to ensure it is swallowing, not aspirating. (J529.37.w1)
If the rabbit doesn't chew, move the syringe back and forward in the mouth quickly to stimulate gumming and chewing.
*Note: *do not rush this procedure. If the rabbit will not swallow the liquid then an alternative method of administration must be considered. (B601.2.w2)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> out of interest shell can this be used on other animals too?


 

Yes all animals and it is teaspoons


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

right i made the mixture and my partner put the rabbit on its back and i syringed as much as i could ( its very hard force feeding a rabbit! ) but at least he had a bit, hes got soggy food there anywayz and a water bottle full of vitamin drops and i will try him again with that mixture in about an hour and ill just have to stay up all night and give him it every hour. when should i add the yoghurt? hes got vright eyes and his ears are standing up like hes not floppy, he gets more active when you touch him like earlier when i bathed him to clean his bum he was hopping around on the floor. Im taking him to the vets first thing tommoro so fingers crossed he may have just had a tummy bug, obvs i will watch him all night.
Thanks for all the advice


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

just be very careful with regards to feeding him.. remember its not force-feeding you're feeding him a different way.
try not to push the syringe in and pump away... just go slow...


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> just be very careful with regards to feeding him.. remember its not force-feeding you're feeding him a different way.
> try not to push the syringe in and pump away... just go slow...


Oh yeah i did it slow, when i tried to syringe feed my newborn bunnys and it went up there nose so i was extr careful doing it with thumpz


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Awww your all been so nice!

At the risk of been a complete bitch im going to point out that if you cant afford vet treatment for your pets you shouldnt own them!

Cost me nearly £500 over the past couple of months to treat my poorly tortoise, yes i work full time but also have a mortgage and bills to pay so im not well off by any stretch of the imagination, i do however make sure i have insurance for some of my animals and a savings account for emergencyz.

Its completly irresponsible to own any animal if you havnt got the finances to treat it! 

Read on another thread that you are breeding animals!! How the hell do you expect to pay for treatment if the breeding goes tits up?

Why not sell your laptop or games consoles if you need to treat your animals rather than rely on PDSA which A, wont treat your rabbit and B, you wernt able to get to anyway!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Joolz1975 said:


> Read on another thread that you are breeding animals!! How the hell do you expect to pay for treatment if the breeding goes tits up?


I had thought this because of the amount of male-female groups/pairs in their sig but didn't want to assume. Breeding's putting them at risk, in case some become egg-bound in the case of reptiles, or there are complications with the mammals, what happens then ?! It's just worrying.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I had thought this because of the amount of male-female groups/pairs in their sig but didn't want to assume. Breeding's putting them at risk, in case some become egg-bound in the case of reptiles, or there are complications with the mammals, what happens then ?! It's just worrying.


And irresponsible!

Makes me sick to be honest PDSA dont treat reptiles do they?? And they have quite a few! They are asking for trouble!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Meh, who needs to take animals to the vet and/or have insurances for them, when you can just come on here and ask us how to treat them over the tinternets. Seems to be a common practice around these parts nowadays. :/


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, but sometimes people's circumstances change, what if you lost your job and had to use your emergency fund for basics? Would you like it if you were told you had to get rid of all your pets? OR would you rather try to keep them and see if your circumstances get better? 
On the flip side... We have a kind of subconscious get rid list should we ever need it... You know who would go first if times got real hard. 
But you can't plan for everything in life! If we all planned on losing out jobs, being made redundant, economic crisis etc no one would own anything!


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

I've gone without in the past the make sure my pets get the best possible care. They are my responsibility and I took that on when I took them on. 
There is no way would I let a poorly animal suffer due to finances, I'd do whatever I could to get them seen, even if it meant selling the TV to fund it!
There is ALWAYS a way, excuses after excuses make me think that getting the animal to the vets was never the priority. 

My post above was aimed at the increase of people asking on a forum to self treat a poorly animal, when it is clear they need the vets, and when told the animal needs the vets, they try to avoid taking them. Duty of care is part of responsible animal ownership, if they need to be seen by a vet, GET them to a vet.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Joolz1975 said:


> And irresponsible!
> 
> Makes me sick to be honest PDSA dont treat reptiles do they?? And they have quite a few! They are asking for trouble!


I don't know, I wouldn't take a reptile to them anyway, wouldn't even take them to our usual vet (who is great), the closest specialist reptile vet is in Leeds (and I'm in North Yorkshire now), and I don't drive ! When my garter snake became really desperately ill, I had to beg and plead with family members to take me there straight away, also had to borrow the money to pay for her nebulisation and overnight care as it couldn't have happened at a worse time financially. You just have to find a way when the other option is allowing the animal to suffer, it's like with your kids (which my animals are for me !), you just find a way to manage, no matter what the situation.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes circumstances change but were talking about someone npt working breeding animals, i mean they dont just have a couple do they!

Maybe his GF should get a job to provide for their pets, she was posting after been out on the piss the other night so they obviously have money for a social life.

If my circumstances changed id rehome the pets i cant afford to keep!

Certainly wouldnt take to breeding!


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

How is the rabbit now?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i agree... i don't think a social life is an option!
and as i said, we have a kind of rehoming list...
and yes you cannot rely on self treting alone..but we are going through a rough patch at the mo...does that mean i should be on classifieds at the moment selling off all my pets?

by no means am i in dire straits and we will be right by next month but where is the line?


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

Please let us know if the rabbit survived, i'm inclined to believe it didn't since it went down hill so fast and you didn't take it to the vets.


----------



## holz986 (Mar 3, 2011)

Everyone has times when they struggle with money and there will always be times when savings for animals have had to be used for other stuff etc etc.....however if one of my animals was that ill and I couldn't afford to take them to the vet and all my other backs up had failed I would not hesitate to take my animal to a rescue. (im only assuming a rescue would take it after reading this thread, never been in that situation)

You have to put your own emotions aside and do whats best for the animal, yeah you wont have it anymore but at least it wont be suffering and can be treated. You cant be selfish in these situations. 

If you speak the truth people moan saying your being mean and its not helping the animal, sometimes the truth needs to be said. :bash:


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

A very sensible post holz, the welfare of the animal is more important than any feelings of attachment you may have, if you can't afford to pay for the vets or get the animal to the vets then taking it to a rescue centre may be the only option.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

*H* said:


> I've gone without in the past the make sure my pets get the best possible care. They are my responsibility and I took that on when I took them on.
> 
> .


I agree wholeheartedly with this.

I took on a cat a few months ago from my boss.
She recently has had veterinary treatment that has, in the long run, cost me almost £250. My vet is great with me as well as I do do a little 'rescue' form my own pocket so he actually gave me a 33% discount!
Someone asked me why I had not asked my boss to help with her treatment!
The reason is they let her go because they could not manage her and it is now my responsibility as I was the one that offered to take her. As it is my boss's wife has in fact given me £50 towards her treatment which I was very grateful for but in no way 'expected' her to do.

Hope the bun has survivied but I'm very doubtful poor little thing...even euthanasia is better than suffering....just because the rabbit loves her!:bash:


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

saxon said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with this.
> just because the rabbit loves her!:bash:



Which is most likely untrue, and just her perception of how the bunny reacts to her, which is probably because she feeds it.


----------



## norfendz (Jun 30, 2008)

ok this is anth(norfendz) and first of all yes the rabbit is still alive so everyone saying the rabbit was doomed and was going to die last night i am really sorry to tell you but you were wrong(so you dont know it all after all) also anyone bringing our name through the mud claiming that we shouldnt have animals, i invite you to come to my house and see all my animals, set ups etc i spend every penny i have on my animals and people who know me will tell you the exact same thing so i suggest you get off my back right now, we have had a really bad year money wise and had some really unlucky things happen to us. i have been keeping, researching and looking after my animals for 3 years now and i have worked bloody hard for everything i own and every healthy animal i own. as for working and jobs etc we live in a town were there are no jobs availible no matter what. shelf stacker or factory worker or in a call centre it is just not a possibility. my girlfriend has agrophobia and is also on anti depressants so you telling her to get a job is absolute nonsence to be honest with you. my female fat tail got ill and i took her to the vets to get her help so try and tell me i dont look after my animals.

half of you are just 2 faced idiots who love to be sat on thier high horse and love nothing better than talking down to people because you think you know it all.

as for the rabbit we have been giving him re-hydration fluid as someone kindly suggested, trying to give him feed and water and are constantly checking on him. we are doing the best we can for him because i will put anyone of my animals before me any day of the week and my girlfriend will do the same. i would like to thank everyone who gave advice because it is much apreciatted and very helpful. i am doing everything i can for my rabbit and i refuse to let any of you "forum experts" to tell me different.

this is the last time we will be posting on this thread because half of you are just making me sick and trying to drag my name through mud and acuse me of being some kind of animal abuser. i want to invite all the people who have been helpful to pm me about the rabbits progress and i will gladly talk to you and let you know how he is going. thanks again for everyone who has helped.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

norfendz said:


> ok this is anth(norfendz) and first of all yes the rabbit is still alive so everyone saying the rabbit was doomed and was going to die last night i am really sorry to tell you but you were wrong(so you dont know it all after all) also anyone bringing our name through the mud claiming that we shouldnt have animals, i invite you to come to my house and see all my animals, set ups etc i spend every penny i have on my animals and people who know me will tell you the exact same thing so i suggest you get off my back right now, we have had a really bad year money wise and had some really unlucky things happen to us. i have been keeping, researching and looking after my animals for 3 years now and i have worked bloody hard for everything i own and every healthy animal i own. as for working and jobs etc we live in a town were there are no jobs availible no matter what. shelf stacker or factory worker or in a call centre it is just not a possibility. my girlfriend has agrophobia and is also on anti depressants so you telling her to get a job is absolute nonsence to be honest with you. my female fat tail got ill and i took her to the vets to get her help so try and tell me i dont look after my animals.
> 
> half of you are just 2 faced idiots who love to be sat on thier high horse and love nothing better than talking down to people because you think you know it all.
> 
> ...



thats all well and good but you dont know why it got ill? i cant even be arsed to rant or tell you you shouldnt have pets if you cant afford them.

have a tip next time one of your animmals needs treating and you 'dont have funds'

try these Payday Loans : Cheque Cashing : Payday Advance : Pawnbroking : Second hand goods :: from Cash Converters

your annoyed becuase so called 'know it alls' were getting all high and mighty if it wasnt for those 'know it alls' your rabbit would be dead.so get off your high horse pull your head out of your arse so in the future you dont let another pet suffer.your reasons for not seeing the vet were pathetic.

my cat got ran over dragged himself home at 2am,i called the rspca and they told me to come down straight away.i dont drive or dont have money but i did it.becuase where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

We were entitled to think that the rabbit wouldn't survive, as it sounded very ill and rabbits go down hill fast, although I am glad it has survived. How did we know your girlfriend was agrophobic and on anti depressants, and I don't recall anyone telling her to get a job. 

None of us are sat on our high horses looking down on you we agreed that circumstances chage but that is still no excuse to not allow your animal the treatment is obviously needed.

Finally and this is going to be bloody harsh, but i think its dispicable that you still haven't taken the poor animal to the vets! Yes you are giving it rehydration fluid, but you still don't know what's wrong with the poor thing so how do you know this will help cure him?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

oh dear, this is all rather silly isn't it...
at the end of the day they could have not posted any of this and no one would have known any different. the fact he did means he wanted help.
yes that rabbit could/should have gone to the vets etc etc but funds are tight.
he did also say to be fair that he was going on WONGA to get some cash.
i just think its too easy to say what we would do in various circumstances without ever having been there.
there are a million people out there at the moment with limited funds...if they all got rid of their pets then rescue homes would be full to bursting.
also, there are people out there 'intentionally' harming animals...
maybe we should focus our attentions on them!


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

I just think that if he had really wanted to get the rabbit to the vets he would have found a way, even if that meant going today which he doesn't appear to be doing. The issue I have with this is that a poorly rabbit was left suffering for hours rather than getting medical treatment, Nothing had been done to help the rabbit until he got the advice about the rehydration fluid, that doesn't sound like something an animal lover would do to me.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yeah but if his missus is agrop[hobic and she was the one on her own with the bunny the morning it was found how could she.
i'm not saying this is wrong or right i'm trying to play devils advocate and see things from all sides...
i just think it can be so easy to sit and judge people when we are comfortable in our own surroundings and who knows what we would do should we find our selves in different situations?

i do understand the whole ID thing as it has happened to me...
the agrophobia bit too... i have had/have anxiety (not to that level) but it can't be easy.

whatever we all think the end result is to help them...and if the vets aint an option (whether we agree or not) then lets go with the next best thing...


----------



## Jessikat (May 16, 2010)

One last thing about me not being able to ring the vets on the morining my partner was out from 9am in the morning untill 4pm i did not have a phone to contact anyone let alone vets, Anth had the phone. I only had the laptop and none of my family live near me.


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

You want to seriously get a grip slating me and my partner. You dont know me look at my past threads when my my baby rabbit had bunnys at 2 in the money not long ago ( when i had some money before my circumstances changed ) i got my partners sister to take me to the emergency vets to get them treated because the mother would not have anything to do with them, she only had the babies because we got told the male was a female so we just put them together unknowingly ( they got seperated after we found the Babies) the vet give us 2 options get them put down or hand rear them i choose to try to hand rear them i stayed up all night with them trying to syringe feed them carnation milk and water i realised they probs wouldnt survive in my care because i did not have much experience with newborn buns so i posted on here and got a number of an experienced rabbit breeder so we got my partners father to drive us over an hour to this womans house ( we give him petrol money ) so she could get them back to health. Unfortunatly they were not strong enough and they both died, i had the option of getting them put down but i didnt. My mouse not long ago had a prolapse ( i tohught she did ) and i took her to the emergency vets crying my eyes out i had to get her put down because she had a massive tumor and she probably wouldnt of survived the surgery, also look in my pics and my past thread i had a kitten come into my care who was extremely ill i took him straight to the vets and posted thread on here yet again i got told i was being an animal abuser and got told my kitten was going to die but because i took the time to look after him he is now fully recovered over a year old very playful with a good appetite so dont you tell me i dont care for my animals because that tbh upsets me i have just had a bad circumstances atm that i cant do nothing about i have sat with that rabbit most of the night and he is in our sight i had syringe fed him cleaned him made sure he is comfortable and warm does that sound like something i would do if i didnt give a shit? no. So you can go and tell people i have sent you this just to get replies about me abusing animals just to lighten your day. I really do not care anymore. I know im doing the best i can thats all that matter.

Just got this lovely message from jessikat, not quite sure why she thinks me telling you all this will lighten my day, since all I really want to know is what is wrong with the rabbit and if it will recover.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well she managed to go out on the lash ok so her agoraphobia cant be that bad, or is it just to bad when it don't suit, just seems to be excuse after excuse.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

your OH has agrophobia yet she can manage to go out, get plastered and post a rant on 18+ about it when she comes home? forgive me if my limited understanding of agrophobia is showing but i thought if you where agrophobic you struggled to leave the house?

the 'know it alls' on this thread may well have saved your rabbits life. when an animal is that seriously ill then it needs a vet, not an internet forum, regardless of how knowledgeable some of its members may be. you could not/would not take the rabbit to a vets so while everyone on here can take there best guess at whats wrong with it, we havnt seen it and we're relying on what you tell us. i was reluctant to post any rehydration methods for that reason, what i reccomended could have killed the rabbit in the fairly likely event my diagnosis was wrong. im not a vet, infact i dont know any vet who would attempt a diagnosis over the internet, im someone who keeps rabbits, same as everyone else.

and if you think taking a rabbit to the vet is pricy then you'd better start praying none of your reps need treatment. walk in costs alone with reps would prob cost the same as the full treatment for the rabbit. what will you do if something goes wrong with one of them? post another help thread and say you cant afford to take them to the vets? if thats the case, if you think the reaction in this section was bad, you aint seen nothing yet :gasp:

and i have to say PMing someone and telling them to post the message on the thread is one of the newer approaches to 'im not posting on here again'....


----------



## Kovu07 (May 14, 2011)

This is really starting to annoy me now, stop making excuses and get the poor animal the help it needs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

If you were on your own without a phone, do you not have the internet with facebook/msn e.t.c. I am sure someone would of helped you out by giving you a lift to the vets. I know if any of my friends had such a ill animal I would go straight over there to help them out. 

I really hope the rabbit recovers fully and has no ill affects afterwards but hopefully this has opened your eyes and you will start to put,even a small amount, aside every month for such things. One of my friends has an account with her vets. She pays money in each month so she has a credit on there incase something does happen to one of her animals, this could be something to look into.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> your OH has agrophobia yet she can manage to go out, get plastered and post a rant on 18+ about it when she comes home? forgive me if my limited understanding of agrophobia is showing but i thought if you where agrophobic you struggled to leave the house?
> 
> the 'know it alls' on this thread may well have saved your rabbits life. when an animal is that seriously ill then it needs a vet, not an internet forum, regardless of how knowledgeable some of its members may be. you could not/would not take the rabbit to a vets so while everyone on here can take there best guess at whats wrong with it, we havnt seen it and we're relying on what you tell us. i was reluctant to post any rehydration methods for that reason, what i reccomended could have killed the rabbit in the fairly likely event my diagnosis was wrong. im not a vet, infact i dont know any vet who would attempt a diagnosis over the internet, im someone who keeps rabbits, same as everyone else.
> 
> ...



I had agoraphobia for 7 years and i couldn't go out on my own not even in the garden and to go out with my husband was a complete nightmare so its complete and utter bull, just didn't want to pay to get the poor rabbit sorted.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i honestly think this thread should be locked now...


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> i honestly think this thread should be locked now...


I was just thinking the same thing, I guess mods dont look in here that much :whistling2:


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Still doesnt excuse the fact that he is breeding his animals either!! A whole new ball game when it comes to owning animals with an even greater risk of illness or injury to the female and/or babies!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

no i do agree with this bit... breeding aint a great idea.
what i have a slight issue with is how quick people respond with negative replies...
he asked for help re the bunny so lets get that sorted.
it pays to remember the phrase...
*there but for the grace of god go I...*


----------

